
Show HN: Anadrome, an omnidirectional scrabble variant with board editor - aMakerOfThings
http://Anadro.me
======
tedsanders
Very cool! I've always loved Scrabble but disliked the (in hindsight)
unbalanced letter scores and frequencies. This gives the game a new twist and
a lot of room for creativity. I also like the massive scoring bonuses - it
reminds me of the racing game TrackMania, where cars drive around ridiculous,
physics-defying loops and such. It's a classic concept, but amped up to a new
fun level.

One question: Are the bots marked somehow? I played a few games, but was a
little bummed when I realized that my opponents were playing instantly and not
responding to any of my messages.

~~~
aMakerOfThings
Thanks!

There is only one bot right now: Lux, and no, he doesn't talk much. Everyone
else is a real person.

------
bshimmin
Might as well get this out of the way to save someone else the trouble: I'd
love to play this, but I don't want to authenticate through Facebook or Google
Plus.

~~~
felipebueno
Agreed. I want to play but I'll not login with FB or Google.

